# Wireless USB NIC for Dtivo Series 2.5



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Arrghh.  I have Zipped up 5 DTivos and connected them with Netgear FA120's. I have a couple more to do, but one of them is impossible to get a cat5 cable connected. So, I'm looking for a wireless USB NIC to get the job done. Unfortunately, from what I've read, none of the devices that can do the job are current production runs - that is; I need an _older version_ of the same product. While eBay users are quick to point out that the device they offer "works with Tivo", I have not seen anyone post version numbers. I see that many other brands (not listed for DTivos) offered there as working "with Tivo" too. This leads me to believe that sellers make no distinction between DTivo and the SA version, which of course is key.

I know I could do wireless bridge, but due to cost, is a last resort.

So - does anyone have a spare they'd like to get rid of? Or know of a source for ANY of the types that support the DTivo 2.5?

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Belkin F5D6050 works for sure on dtivos
I had one before I went wired to a bridge.

looks like there is ONE on ebay http://search.ebay.com/Belkin-F5D6050_W0QQfromZR40


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Cool - thanks Gunny. Quick question - Why did you swap it out? - performance issues? - other?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wireless B is PAINFULLY slow


----------



## Nugent (Jan 20, 2004)

I like my WUSB11 I found used on Amazon for less than $20. Try eBay also, but make sure you get the right hardware version (2.6 or 2.8). I also have a DWL-122 that works, but performance does not seem as good as the WUSB11.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> wireless B is PAINFULLY slow


Really? How bad? Do I have to transfer 15 minutes of a 30 minute show before i start watching it? - How long does it take to transfer 15 minutes of video?

I think I recall reading that wireless is limited only to "b" speed NIC - no "g" stuff allowed - still true?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

wireless B for ME was approximately real time.
Some people see better speeds.
G is impossible without a bridge and a wired usb adapter.
With my G bridged setup, I transfer a 1hr show in roughly 10 minutes.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

Never assume that you can communicate over an 11Mbps network at 11Mbps - or a 54Mbps network at 54Mbps. Due to various factors, a given conversation (the transfer between any two nodes) will rarely exceed 25% of the network speed. So, an 11Mbps 802.11b connection will get you about 2 Mbps to 2.5Mbps between TiVos. That's just about realtime for a basic recording, or a DirecTiVo recording of a general purpose channel. 802.11g will get you about 11Mbps to 13Mbps.

The practical difference is huge. When watching the average series episode, by the time you get to the opening credits and first commercial break, an 802.11g connection has transfered enough data to allow you to FFWD through the commercials. Immeadiate viewing of a transfering recording under 802.11b means watching all the commercials, if it keeps up at all.


----------



## stevecon (Apr 29, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> wireless B for ME was approximately real time.
> Some people see better speeds.
> G is impossible without a bridge and a wired usb adapter.
> With my G bridged setup, I transfer a 1hr show in roughly 10 minutes.


First - thanks to all who who responded. Gunny, just what does your wireless bridge setup consist of? I'm gonna have to investigate this "wireless bridge" some more.

Thanks


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

usb FA120'2 connected to older belkin wireless G routers set in bridge mode.
These are bridged to a wireless access point centrally located in my house.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

Does any one know if the hawking wu250 works with directivos? I got my refurb yesterday zipped it up. It is going in my daughters room and wanted to wirelessly connect (since I have an old wu250 laying around) I couldn't get it to work at lunch today. No link. Tivos website said it works on their models. I have 2 other directivos connected with no problems (wired) I just wanted to add this one in the mix. Model is a hughes hdrv? I think
Thanks


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

You might have to install the backport drivers.


----------



## JamieP (Aug 3, 2004)

> You might have to install the backport drivers.


I see that device listed in the stock 6.2 usb.map, so I think it should work with the stock drivers if you run rbautch's wireless setup script. I don't do wireless myself, so I have no idea if the backport wireless drivers even work.


----------



## pearkel (Jun 4, 2003)

Thanks, I did manage to get it to work and installed the script after zippering. Man is it slow. I was hoping to be able to do real time speeds but mine was slower than real time. Guess I will have to run a cable after all! Thanks for your insight.


----------

